
The Dark Secret at the Heart of AI - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604087/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-ai/
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Dark%20Secret%20at%20the...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Dark%20Secret%20at%20the%20Heart%20of%20AI&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

